# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  México se prepara para el peor huracán de su historia

## sergi1907

El huracán Patricia, uno de los más intensos que ha visto el mundo, entrará a México la tarde de este viernes. El fenómeno, formado en las costas del Pacífico, ha roto todos los récords en solo una semana. Sus vientos sostenidos alcanzan 325 kilómetros por hora y sus rachas hasta 400: suficiente para levantar a una persona, a un coche, desviar a un avión durante su despegue o incluso levantar a una casa que no esté bien cimentada del suelo. El Gobierno mexicano ha anunciado la evacuación de 50.000 personas —entre ellos 10.000 turistas— y ha dispuesto cientos de albergues a la espera de la peor tormenta de la historia. Los meteorólogos ya le llaman El Monstruo.

El monstruo que se cierne sobre México se formó hace solo una semana y ha crecido con una velocidad inédita. La mañana del jueves apenas era todavía una tormenta tropical, la noche de ese mismo día había crecido a categoría cinco, la máxima de la escala Saffir-Simpson. Ha tomado a los mexicanos de improviso. Las autoridades han ordenado el cierre de los aeropuertos de Puerto Vallarta y Manzanillo, dos centros vacacionales que se encuentran en la zona más afectada. La circulación terrestre hacia la región se interrumpió desde la una de la tarde y las instalaciones eléctricas suspendieron el abastecimiento para evitar una mayor catástrofe.

Patricia es comparado con el tifón Haiyán: un fenómeno que devastó Filipinas en 2013. Dejó más de 6.300 muertos y daños monumentales. Pero ni siquiera los vientos máximos de Haiyán se comparan a los del huracán que acecha las costas del Pacífico mexicano. El tifón alcanzó vientos máximos de 315 kilómetros por hora, Patricia tiene rachas de hasta 400.



La formación de Patricia es uno de los fenómenos que ha dejado boquiabiertos a los expertos. Nunca se había formado un huracán de forma tan veloz. “Se transformó de ser una conglomeración de tormentas eléctricas poco organizadas a uno de los sistemas tormentosos más fuertes y perversos del planeta”, explicó el Centro Nacional de Huracanes de Estados Unidos.

El tamaño del fenómeno es tan grande que ni siquiera la Sierra Madre mexicana será capaz de detenerlo. Las autoridades mexicanas prevén que, en los próximos días, los vientos y lluvias del huracán lleguen a Zacatecas, a 600 kilómetros de la costa y al otro lado de las montañas, e incluso a Tamaulipas, al extremo noreste del país y en las costas del Golfo de México.

“El huracán es tan fuerte que sus tormentas pueden cruzar la Sierra Madre e incluso alcanzar una parte del territorio de Estados Unidos”, explicó el director de la Comisión Nacional del Agua (Conagua), Roberto Ramírez.

La fuerza de las tormentas provocada por Patricia hará que caiga casi el 40% del total de lluvia que se registra todo el año en el territorio afectado y los peores pronósticos de la Conagua apuntan a que podría unirse al frente frío número 8, que desciende por el norte de México, y que haría aún más dura la tormenta.

El área costera afectada por el huracán alcanza prácticamente toda la costa Pacífica mexicana. Se extiende el extremo sur de Baja California hasta Lázaro Cárdenas, Michoacán: casi 1.000 kilómetros. Los pronósticos apuntan a que el oleaje podría alcanzar los 12,5 metros de altura.

El presidente mexicano Enrique Peña Nieto suspendió todas las actividades que tenía previstas para seguir el paso del huracán. Los últimos anuncios eran difundidos por los principales medios mexicanos y el último aviso apenas unas tres horas de la embestida del fenómeno. El Gobierno ha suspendido el suministro eléctrico en la región afectada y ha pedido a la población de Jalisco, Nayarit y Colima que no salieran de sus casas. Las carreteras cercanas, que habían retirado el pago de peajes para permitir que las personas se trasladaran con mayor velocidad, también han sido cerradas.

Una de las evacuaciones más urgente es la de la población que vive bajo las faldas del volcán de Colima. Ahí existe el riesgo de que los bloques de ceniza que dejó la erupción en julio se desprendieran. En esta región se desplazarán unas 8.000 familias.

En Puerto Vallarta, uno de los principales puertos de la región, se colocaron altavoces para prevenir a los habitantes del riesgo. Las imágenes muestran los estantes de los supermercados vacíos, las calles desiertas y solo se escucha el lejano sonido de las sirenas. El panorama hacia el mar es gris y cerrado. El silencio previo antes de la tormenta.

http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...26_141917.html

----------

Jonasino (23-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Tengo una hija en esa zona y la verdad es que estoy un poco a.......o. No paro de mirar webs del tiempo

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí puedes seguir la información
http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...12_039218.html
http://www.lavanguardia.com/natural/...n-directo.html

----------

Jonasino (23-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias sergi1907

----------


## F. Lázaro

La verdad que es un auténtico monstruo... la trayectoria del huracán es la siguiente: http://www.wunderground.com/wunderma...re=0&ft=0&sl=0

Espero y deseo que no esté por esa zona.

----------

embalses al 100% (24-oct-2015),Jonasino (24-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Las últimas noticias son que después de tocar la costa va perdiendo fuerza aunque se dirige a Monterrey

----------


## embalses al 100%

El bicho ha sido chico...
Cogió Cat.5 en menos de 72H. Menos mal que en el momento que toca tierra, la intensidad baja mucho. Pero madre mia...

----------

